# Best 22/23mm tank for flavour?



## Huffapuff (11/1/17)

Hey all,

So I'm looking to get myself a new rebuildable tank and was hoping to tap into the forum's experience before making a purchase.

Flavour is my main reason for vaping so that's what will be driving my decision. It also needs to be between 22mm and 23mm as I'm going to be running it on my Therion and anything over 23mm creates an overhang 

I currently have the following tanks:
Griffin 22mm
Griffin 24mm mini
Serpent 22mm mini

So, if you had spare cash - what would you buy?

TIA


----------



## Mahir (11/1/17)

Geekvape Ammit 22mm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/17)

The ESG Skyline can't be beaten for flavour... but it's expensive and hard to get but so worth the money and wait!
Ditto for the Hussar RTA... same story.


----------



## Darth Vaper (11/1/17)

Not sure on the pricing of the Griffins, but I have had the SM22 for a few months now and, for flavour, it is well worth the money

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (11/1/17)

Mahir said:


> Geekvape Ammit 22mm



I'm a big fan of Geekvape - do you know how the Ammit compares to the Griffin?


----------



## Huffapuff (11/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> The ESG Skyline can't be beaten for flavour... but it's expensive and hard to get but so worth the money and wait!
> Ditto for the Hussar RTA... same story.
> View attachment 81300
> View attachment 81301



Unless you're going to let yours go, Oom @Rob Fisher, I'm just going to have to dream about those 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/17)

Huffapuff said:


> Unless you're going to let yours go, Oom @Rob Fisher, I'm just going to have to dream about those 2



Hehehe @Huffapuff... that's never gonna happen!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KB_314 (11/1/17)

Depending on budget, flavour on the Petri RTA is excellent.
The other flavour beast for me was the Avocado 22mm (single coil clapton of some sort)

Edit: if you've never tried one of the "Genesis" inspired tanks (like the Avo and now many others) they are pretty cool and a nice addition to anyones collection if you are into RTA's - bit different from the ones you already have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (11/1/17)

KB_314 said:


> Depending on budget, flavour on the Petri RTA is excellent.
> The other flavour beast for me was the Avocado 22mm (single coil clapton of some sort)
> 
> Edit: if you've never tried one of the "Genesis" inspired tanks (like the Avo and now many others) they are pretty cool and a nice addition to anyones collection if you are into RTA's - bit different from the ones you already have



I'd love a Petri for sure! I had an Avo a while back, but found that it didn't suit my vaping style.


----------



## Mahir (11/1/17)

Huffapuff said:


> I'm a big fan of Geekvape - do you know how the Ammit compares to the Griffin?



The Griffin is for dual coils and Ammit is single coil. The ammit has a new 3D style airflow which amplifies the flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ian Meyer (11/1/17)

Got a feemax and it is amazing but heavy on juice maby you guys can help


----------



## Ian Meyer (11/1/17)

Please help heavy on juice


----------



## Chronix (11/1/17)

Ian Meyer said:


> Please help heavy on juice



haha you hijacking @Huffapuff 's thread bro


----------



## Ian Meyer (11/1/17)

Chronix said:


> haha you hijacking @Huffapuff 's thread bro


Sorry lol

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## darryn.britton (11/1/17)

Gemini RTA - not that I've tried a lot but out of the 10 odd I have this produces the best flavour so far. I believe it's very similar to the Griffin though so if you're already on that it may well be the same?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (11/1/17)

Chronix said:


> haha you hijacking @Huffapuff 's thread bro



It's cool - there's lots of thread to go round


----------

